# Kimo's pedigree



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is Kimo and his pedigree can someone tell me what bloodline he is? thanks
his sire is battendorf's "lil drake"
his dam vise grips "wild red rose"

sry for the bad photo.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

pat patrick on the bottom and vise grip is CA Jack there is some contrivorsy over CA Jack but its a nice ped.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

The dam Pedigree online: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1048] :: VISE-GRIP'S WILD RED ROSE (1XW)

I see Alligator is in his line. NICE imo
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR

maybe you can see more on the mothers ped?
:hammer: Im not much help here. :hammer:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Pat Patrick had some good dogs founder of Tombstone and Bolio line. You havea gem there as the HSUS killed most his dogs and Diane Jessup stole some


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

gamer said:


> Pat Patrick had some good dogs founder of Tombstone and Bolio line. You havea gem there as the HSUS killed most his dogs and Diane Jessup stole some


I seen some Colby Tige in the mothers list somewhere. so many good dogs in this boy's line it is unreal!

I'd love to see a line of Fighting Jack I havent seen any as of yet


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Well hey there are doggies are related  Dosia's dad has plumer's alligator in his ped


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks everyone for the info


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your Kimo was a beautiful dog, I am sorry you lost him.

His pedigree is interesting, he was an outcross of 2 good lines. The dogs in the sire's pedigree are larger dogs, and the dam's lineage has some smaller dogs.

The Hollingsworth dogs were pretty big and that was a good bloodline back in the day but there are not many of them left now.

One thing to note is that the Vise Grip line is now almost all smaller dogs in the 28 to 40 pound range.

I do not know if I can post the kennel link here or not so I won't put it up, but CA Jack's current dogs are all inbred and line bred on Poncho and his littermates. Most of these dogs are pretty small, but his foundation dogs were larger, about 42 to 52 pounds.

Here are a few pedigrees of some current Vise Grip dogs, they are in the 28 to 39 pound range in size --

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [57819] :: SILVERBACK

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [298236] :: VISE-GRIP'S SASSAFRASS

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [272868] :: VISE-GRIP'S JENNA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [78242] :: VISE-GRIP'S BRICK HOUSE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [221354] :: VISE-GRIP'S SCREAMING ICON

Looks like the tight breeding brought the size down, but they are some nice looking dogs.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Your dog is basically ( simplistically speaking) and Alligator/Patricks cross. And yes California Jack is quite a controversial figure , why I will not go into here. 

And he originally started with OFRN dogs , he then crossed those into Patricks dogs and some of them were actually pretty fair dogs , most of his recent outs have been to get to Red Boy , either through Yellow John or through the Bailey stuff. Of course there are minor streaks of other stuff in his stock i.e. the old Needham dogs ,Boomerang and the like. He's got a major streak of the old stuff down from Masons 'Hammer' ( a very good dog) throughout. 

It's an unusual cross , personally I wouldn't cross the Alligator dogs over that particular set of Patricks dogs , I'd go with the proven cross that a certain well known breeder has done for quite some time i.e. Alligator/Tonka-Red Baron. 

Though keep in mind that when you cross into Ch.Yellow you bring along Ch. Jocko and Ch.Hank behind which are the Mayfield dogs that produced a goodly portion of Battendorfs lines , whoever made the cross that produced your dog was quite likely attempting to bring in more of the old 'Jeff" and Fitzwater's Goldie blood
in other words they were quite likely trying to get to Dibo , perhaps the most prepotent stud dog in the history of the breed.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> The dam Pedigree online: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1048] :: VISE-GRIP'S WILD RED ROSE (1XW)
> 
> I see Alligator is in his line. NICE imo
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [380] :: PLUMBER'S ALLIGATOR
> ...


 Alligator was basically a Tudor/Carver cross , and the stuff through Satin Lady brings in the old Ed Crenshaw ( not to be confused with James Crenshaw) blood which goes back to the Cotton's Bullet dogs , oldtime Lightner blood and Colby some of that will lead back ( once again) to the Corvino dogs which in turn lead back again to Colby dogs and the dogs behind them.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

Great info! Thanks


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good posts OldDog.

Here are a couple of old videos of the original Hollingsworth dogs taken back in the late 1980s I think --











They were some well built larger dogs, but I don't think there are any more pure Hollingsworth dogs left now.


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

Found another one from the same series --


----------

